# YES!



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Van Leeuwen's Greagus (Anne x Wibo) is PH 2 champion 453 cl!
Big congrats toDirk vd Brink and his clubmembers phv Lelystad for achieving such results. Greagus never lost more as 2 points in his ph 1 or 2.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations, Selena! That is an excellent accomplishment!


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Well done Dick and Selena!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Cool, congrats to handler, club and breeders!


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats, how did the GSDs fare, there were some competing this year I heard?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

What i've seen on fb: 2 gsds shared 1 st place ph1.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Van Leeuwen's Greagus (Anne x Wibo) is PH 2 champion 453 cl!
> Big congrats toDirk vd Brink and his clubmembers phv Lelystad for achieving such results. Greagus never lost more as 2 points in his ph 1 or 2.


Fantastisch! He was a sight to behold! Congrats!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Way to go, Selena. \\/



Alice Bezemer said:


> Fantastisch! He was a sight to behold! Congrats!


Whoa, look what the cat drug in! How you been, Alice?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, Selena! Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Fantastisch! He was a sight to behold! Congrats!


 
glad to see you !


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Impressive accomplishment!! 

Hey Alice - nice to see a post from you here again. It's been a while, hope to see you around a lil' more often


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Way to go, Selena. \\/
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, look what the cat drug in! How you been, Alice?


Scared you didn't I ! :mrgreen: Been doing okay, life been busy busy but pretty much good!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Impressive accomplishment!!
> 
> Hey Alice - nice to see a post from you here again. It's been a while, hope to see you around a lil' more often


Plan to spend some quality time here again...be warned people! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jody Butler said:


> glad to see you !


Glad to be seen Jody!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Plan to spend some quality time here again...be warned people! :mrgreen:


Good and so glad to hear that! It'll be good to be in famiiar company again LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Plan to spend some quality time here again...be warned people! :mrgreen:


Lol, feeling a bit better then,love.?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Lol, feeling a bit better then,love.?


Yup, doing okay...Surgeryfree for atleast a year! Then we go back but for a year no knife comes near this body...enough happy to make me want to do cartwheels across the forum :mrgreen:


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Plan to spend some quality time here again...be warned people! :mrgreen:



*BEEZY is BACK!!!*


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> *BEEZY is BACK!!!*


8)8):lol::lol:

I'm glad too! Girl, we have missed you.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent job Dick and Selina! 

Alice is back!  #-o ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Excellent job Dick and Selina!
> 
> Alice is back!  #-o ;-)


Well Bob, whatcha gonna do? You tamed me through your last moderation of something objectionable that I posted and now you got another wild one to worry about. MWHAHWHHWHAW!! :twisted:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Well Bob, whatcha gonna do? You tamed me through your last moderation of something objectionable that I posted and now you got another wild one to worry about. MWHAHWHHWHAW!! :twisted:


Very doubtful anyone can tame you! Not an old fart like me for sure! :lol::wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Very doubtful anyone can tame you!


OR Alice! :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> OR Alice! :lol:


I wouldn't disagree on either account. But seriously Bob, I really don't want to make your job any more involved than it needs to be so I try to stay off the forum when I'm feeling wild. Now, I mostly limit my visiting to when I am work.... which is where I still am right now grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Work! :-o It's been almost ten years since I was at work. :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats to Dick and Selena. Those are amazing scores. Ditto on welcome back Alice and glad you're finally surgery free

T


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations! Graegus looked stable and showed solid work. Hhe must be very well trained as you wouldn ' t know from what you saw that he is that "naughty". So they're a great combination!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> *BEEZY is BACK!!!*




Awwww, you're so sweet! I missed you too girl! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Excellent job Dick and Selina!
> 
> Alice is back!  #-o ;-)


Deep breaths Bob....count from 1 to 10!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> OR Alice! :lol:


I don't need taming do I?

Was I really that bad? -shifts halo and smiles-


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ellen Piepers said:


> Congratulations! Graegus looked stable and showed solid work. Hhe must be very well trained as you wouldn ' t know from what you saw that he is that "naughty". So they're a great combination!


Thats right, Ellen. Dirk is a smart inteligent trainer. When he picked up Greagus, we talked about how I trained Wibo ( his father) and what problems he could come across. ( f.e. very light flammable )
Later, when he was fully in training, we talked and the "problems" we had foreseen(sp?) where takled by Dirk in a very smart way. Not stepping into "the pit" to get in a fight with Greagus. ( thumbs-up ).

Dick


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Thats right, Ellen. Dirk is a smart inteligent trainer. When he picked up Greagus, we talked about how I trained Wibo ( his father) and what problems he could come across. ( f.e. very light flammable )
> Later, when he was fully in training, we talked and the "problems" we had foreseen(sp?) where takled by Dirk in a very smart way. Not stepping into "the pit" to get in a fight with Greagus. ( thumbs-up ).
> 
> Dick


Thta's actually what I thought when seeing them work, remembering the characteristics you normally describe your dogs with: handler looks like someone who isn't fighting the dog, but who wins in a much more clever way  

There was another example of exactly the opposite (with quite different results as well :-o)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ellen Piepers said:


> Thta's actually what I thought when seeing them work, remembering the characteristics you normally describe your dogs with: handler looks like someone who isn't fighting the dog, but who wins in a much more clever way
> 
> There was another example of exactly the opposite (with quite different results as well :-o)


Now you`re making me curious...:lol:
(can also be sent by pm...;-) )


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Now you`re making me curious...:lol:
> (can also be sent by pm...;-) )


cmon..at least post it in general terms...(and provide video  )

and big congrats to you guys...any video coming of the trial?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations Selena!!!


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> cmon..at least post it in general terms...(and provide video  )


Just use your imagination and think what could happen if you tried a different approach with a somewhat similar dog. Then go through all available photo's and videos you can find online O


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ellen Piepers said:


> Just use your imagination and think what could happen if you tried a different approach with a somewhat similar dog. Then go through all available photo's and videos you can find online O


BOOOOO!!!!!!!!!:evil:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.patrickdv.com/NK_2012/

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.434752486563262.92429.100000855427815&type=3
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.434476016590909.92328.100000855427815&type=3

Pics link


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> http://www.patrickdv.com/NK_2012/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.434752486563262.92429.100000855427815&type=3
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.434476016590909.92328.100000855427815&type=3
> ...


PBtje voor je


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> cmon..at least post it in general terms...(and provide video  )
> 
> and big congrats to you guys...any video coming of the trial?



Don't pick a fight with a dog that loves to fight. 
Just a thought! :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Don't pick a fight with a dog that loves to fight.
> Just a thought! :twisted: :wink:


that is a good idea Bob, shoulda told me that a few years ago


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> that is a good idea Bob, shoulda told me that a few years ago


Took me more then a couple (years and dogs) to start figuring it out! Still working on it too.


----------

